# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  ilumi smartbulbs, Ilumi Solutions Inc., Plano, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Ilumi Solutions Inc. 

"New ilumi Smartstrip" on Kickstarter

"ilumi: the smartest lights in the world" on Kickstarter

"The New ilumi. A Better Smartbulb." on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

ilumi - The world's smartest lights

Published on Apr 18, 2014




> Transform your space into a place with ilumi color tunable LED Smartbulbs. Bright, Simple, and Smart, control ilumi through an easy to use mobile app for iOS or Android via Bluetooth Low Energy.

----------


## Airicist

The new ilumi. A better smartbulb.

Published on Jul 16, 2015




> The Simplest, Brightest, & Smartest Light Bulb in the Universe is now better than ever!

----------


## Airicist

The New ilumi. A Better Smartbulb.

Published on Nov 11, 2015




> Enjoy better lighting for better living with the 2nd generation ilumi Smartbulb, the Simplest, Brightest, & Smartest Light Bulb in the Universe.

----------


## Airicist

ilumi Smartstrip available on Kickstarter now

Published on Jul 6, 2016




> Launch video for the new ilumi Smartstrip Kickstarter campaign. The first and only outdoor rated and digitally addressable Smart LED strip in the universe! Powered by Bluetooth Mesh.

----------


## Airicist

ilumi Outdoor LED Smartbulbs

Published on Oct 13, 2016




> ilumi Outdoor LED Adjustable Color Smartbulbs

----------


## Airicist

ilumi LED Color Smartbulbs

Published on Oct 13, 2016




> ilumi LED adjustable color smartbulbs

----------


## Airicist

Scheduling ilumi Smartbulbs

Published on Jun 23, 2017




> Collin from the ilumi team walks through the scheduling setup wizard in the ilumi app.

----------

